# New from Texas



## Milligans1998 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm new here. Not ready to share my story yet, but wanted to say hi.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome.

So you beat the shyt of some chick that destroyed your life and now she is pressing charges.

What happened?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm guessing it had something to do with infidelity!:grin2:

Sincerely,
the guy
with the cheating wife


----------



## Milligans1998 (Dec 14, 2015)

the guy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> So you beat the shyt of some chick that destroyed your life and now she is pressing charges.
> 
> What happened?


Yes. I'm currently waiting on the district attorney to decide if they want to pursue it. My attorney is talking "crime of passion", "she saw red". We'll see. 

It was worth it though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitty08 (Nov 27, 2015)

the guy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> So you beat the shyt of some chick that destroyed your life and now she is pressing charges.
> 
> What happened?


Hahahahahaha that was a good one! LOL 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Milligans1998 said:


> I'm new here. Not ready to share my story yet, but wanted to say hi.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm curious...would the affair partner be willing to stand up in court and make statements that would put her in a bad light?

I mean basicaly the AP would have to say ' i slept with a married person and their betrayed spouse kicked the shyt out of me.

Not many folks would want to publicly admit to being an AP so if they won't stand up in court then the DA really has their work cut out for them.


I hope once all this legal crap blows over you can tell your story.....Why else would you be holding back?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*@Milligans1998: Keep your mouth closed until your attorney gives you the unfettered go ahead to talk! Anything that you say on this forum, while you are under the spectre of a criminal charge, could be used against you in any hearing!

"Move-on" until such time that your attorney personally tells you, that as far as talking is concerned, "the coast is crystal clear!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ok I figured it out your damn dog cheated with the neighbors dog?

Here's what you do. Put a VAR in her doghouse. Get a shock collar and put in electric boundaries.

You need to manup now and stop this behavior. 

DNA those pups immediately!!!!!!!!

Get to the vet yesterday and get his/her advice.

Got it??????


----------

